# John G. Morris, Renowned Photo Editor in the Thick of History, Dies at 100



## table1349 (Jul 28, 2017)

John G. Morris, Renowned Photo Editor in the Thick of History, Dies at 100

R.I.P.


----------



## cgw (Jul 29, 2017)

Legend. Photo editors' talents--like most editors'--are usually unrecognized and/or misunderstood.


----------

